# Inawera Colourizers... Thoughts?



## zandernwn (11/9/17)

I can't say I am particularly excited about this development, in fact, I weep for humanity; but I am quite interested to hear everybody else's views on colourings for e-liquids?

http://www.inawerawinkel.com/COLORIZERS/1/164/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## GregF (11/9/17)

So now with a licorice vape you can have a black tongue as well

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (11/9/17)

The colour of my juice is irrelevant to me. I'm naturally wary of darker juices as they are more likely to kill coils. But that is not due to colouring agents. And even if it was, _adding_ colouring agents isn't going to help, it can only make the problem worse.

Edit: also, _colorizer_ is just wrong for an EU company like Inawera. _Colouring agent_ would be better imo. Although colorise (no _u_) is apparently a British English word, a quick google reveals that _coloriser _hasn't found its way into mainstream use. Most google citations are for the French word _coloriser_.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (11/9/17)

I think it is a bit of a tough one for me.

On one hand I think it would be pretty cool to have a black ejuice to match my murdered out setup or whatever the case may be, and I know I won't be the only one, I think this will take off quite fast.

But on the other hand, there isn't reallly a point to it is there? Without having done any research, what are the implications of dying my ejuice? It will also just give ammo to those saying that vaping is marketed towards the youth.

So no I don't like it, but yes I think it will become quite popular, especially coming from a company like Inawera that have an image to protect.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Scissorhands (11/9/17)

*cringe*

Bottom line - an unnecessary additive with no real benefit

I wonder what effect it will have on the coil, wick and lungs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cespian (11/9/17)

Could be quite cool, but only if theres a JIK equivalent... Keeping my cotton white... all the time.

Seriously though, im not for this at all. It will cause more scrutiny, another variable to consider when lab testing. Its enough I have this wet mark by my pocket quite often because of RDAs and RDTAs... imagine having a coloured wet spot... nein. The only good I can think of is increased forum activity with a "Colour Recipe" thread.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (11/9/17)

I think Inw will be careful to ensure there are no health effects. The reason they are reformulating many of their flavours is because their suppliers wouldn't disclose what they are using. Which means it's DAAP and other chemicals with health impact. Inw is subject to the EU's TPD and will be subject to the FDA regs when they are implemented. It would be crazy to release flavours now with bad stuff in it. But then, it's Inawera, who are crazier than a box of honey badgers. So who knows.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (11/9/17)

Having said the above, this might - _might_ - have some application in mixing. If the colouring doesn't affect the taste at all, it could be useful to help mixers differentiate at a glance between mixes without having to read the label. Let's say you're batching and make three juices with differing levels of flavour X. Colouring the juices green for most flavour, yellow for medium flavour and red for least flavour would allow you to tell at a glance which of the three you're tasting. Or you might do bakeries, fruits and tobaccos as different colours. Or you might do known ADVs one colour, new recipes by others a second colour, new recipes by yourself as a third colour. So if you're looking at a shelf with fifty bottles of juice on it, you could easily pick out which ones are your own recipes. Or which ones are tobaccos. Or whatever. But that is really stretching it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## zandernwn (11/9/17)

I dont like this for 3 reasons: 

I am a purist, colour will not add to the experience for me 

We will soon see people adding untested colourings to juice because Inawera does it. 

All of the studies done thus far to prove vaping to be healtier alternative did not include these colourings and thus is reduced to zero, in my view, once colouring is added. So unless those studies are repeated with the use of colouring then I can not support its use.. We have enough insecurity to deal with in terms of how thoroughly vaping side effects are known and studied especially the long term effects.... Adding more chemicals only makes it worse. 

They claim to be heat resistant, but are the long term effects known. For those colourant chemicals? It will be catastrophic if they are found to be harmful later on.... Then we simply have more turf to try and defend



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Feliks Karp (11/9/17)

This kind of crap spells the beginning of the end. More unknowns, more glamour, and as stated above less health benefits.


----------



## SarushanP (11/9/17)

I'm not sure its such a bad thing, well unless its going to be harmful in someway, which would only be able to be known after the fact... i think the novelty of it all will attract our more casual vapers in the community, and perhaps even DIY'ers looking to change things up... All in all if it ain't gonna hurt anyone, why not?


----------



## DamienK (11/9/17)

I would never add this to anything I make full stop. Synthetic dye? ummm....
Is it PG or VG based at all? It doesn't say. How much would you have to add to get a solid colour? What would that do to PG/VG ratio? 70/28/2?!?!?! Does it add a throat hit? These are the things that pop into my mind...
Completely pointless in my view.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (11/9/17)

I like the idea that the guys are still pushing the boundaries, and i think if all goes well, theres a definite market for stuff like this. this will be next level juice customization, i also think that it will cause more problems for an already over scrutinized hobby as this will be seen as marketing to a younger generation of vapers. pink strawberry milk... green JackSh!t. but what color will the tobaccos be??


----------



## BubiSparks (11/9/17)

What a load of Bollocks!!!! We're trying to reduce the number of chemicals we inhale... I don't care if it's claimed to be harmless. 

Oh! Wait! Better get me some pink to match my jocks - NOT!


----------



## Sash (11/9/17)

If it does not need to be in there, it shouldnt be. Just my 2c

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (12/9/17)

I like the idea as I dont use labels on my juices bit I generally know what juice it is based on smell.

I also like the idea as a deterrent that purple juice reminds me of methylated spirits etc but so many soft drinks are exotic colours that this is a moot point. 
Off topic mountain dew looks like brake fluid.

Also as stated, if it doesn't need to be in the juice then it shouldn't. 
Interesting thread indeed!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (12/9/17)

i made a raspberry flavour using Lorannes Raspberry. This concentrate is very red. I love the idea of colouring if it has no effects. It just makes everything look better. I hope vendors will bring this in.


----------



## daniel craig (12/9/17)

Get a coloured glass and you'll enjoy the colour without any effects or possible effects.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius (12/9/17)

Scissorhands said:


> *cringe*
> 
> Bottom line - an unnecessary additive with no real benefit
> 
> I wonder what effect it will have on the coil, wick and lungs



Well instead of the feared popcorn lung we could soon sit with coloured lung....
Hmmmm might be fun seeing the doctors reaction to glow in the dark lung....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (12/9/17)

In my opinion this is a load of unnecessary marketing consumerism crap. This is a cheap gimmick to attract vapers towards an additive that opens one up to more chemical exposure. The youth becomes more vulnerable with this product.

I am weary of adding anything extra to what we already inhale. Vaping has only been mainstream for about 10 years. The long term effects are not fully established yet with normal e-liquid. Why complicate the issue by adding more "colour" and chemicals?

I won't touch it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (12/9/17)

Interesting concept. Very interesting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (12/9/17)

I asked several years ago why the juice makers couldnt make us juices that had different coloured vapour.
That would be quite cool.

Imagine a vape trick team with different coloured rings, doing their tricks in some sort of colour coded formation. Would be interesting.

But since then I have come to realise that less ingredients is probably better in the long run, so a nay from me on this.


----------



## Scissorhands (12/9/17)

I was tasked to compile a vape set up for a lady wanting to quit smoking, i spent hours looking at options with the following in mind

- Form factor
- Quality
- Ease of use
- Longevity / Room for growth
- Flavour
- Long term cost savings

After pitching my proposal, she wasn't convinced simply because it wasn't in line with her fashion sense . . .

So . . . sure, to the masses, visuals outweigh logic, this product will be successful.

Awaiting the "Rainbow lung" posts on Facebook

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gizmo (12/9/17)

All I see is faster gunked up coils and additional unknown chemicals.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------

